# Fixated on hose/sprinkler/sprayer



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Gunner & the Water Hose - YouTube

On Tuesday I went to my parents and brought Gunner along with his sprayer. Of course, he acted like he did in the video above. I then hooked it up to a sprinkler and he went crazy. Once I turned the water off, he was crying and pawing towards the sprinkler. He was starting to fixate on it. This is where I am stuck.

I found something he likes but part of me wants to stop because of the fixation towards the sprinkler/sprayer. Does other dogs do that? Did you stop playing with them and the spinkler/sprayer because of it? Or is it a ' not so bad ' fixation ( could be fixated on worse things ) and he is having fun so why stop?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

He's funny!
I've (my hubby) has had to replace a few sprinkler heads from Lakota, but she's no where near as crazy as he is. Now if the sprinklers are on she justs gets a few mouth fulls, she doesn't like the hose but loves to swim at the beach.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

kiya said:


> He's funny!
> I've (my hubby) has had to replace a few sprinkler heads from Lakota, but she's no where near as crazy as he is. Now if the sprinklers are on she justs gets a few mouth fulls, she doesn't like the hose but loves to swim at the beach.


He is super cute!  mine reacts similarity to your Lakota though. Sadie loves running through and mouthing the sprinklers, but if I pick it up to spray...she jets! Ha she loves playing in the water when it is HER decision  
My husband has had to replace several sprinklers as well, he does not love that 
As for the OP's question I can't really provide much input than I enjoyed your video and he is a beautiful pup! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

My boy is fixated on splashing water too. We live on the lake so when we swim or play in water he can get crazy. So we use this as training opportunity, sometimes we will splash at him so he can have fun, but he has to be invited to play and stop when told so. Sometimes he can still get carried away, it's work in progress.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Put the sprinkler or sprayer out of sight and do something else with him. Fiona is that way about her flirt pole. I have to put it in the hall closet. She will occasionally smell around the door or sitting in front of the door.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

this my dog when we first discovered she liked playing with water. (7 months)

Dog attacks water - YouTube

she still acts like that or more intense at 20 months old..she does want to keep playing when we turn the water off but gives up once pretty fast after were done.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Minka loves to play with me spraying her with the hose or in a sprinkler. As with anything else. I say "we are done" and turn off the hose or pick up the sprinkler and stick to it until the next time we play. She has figured it out that when I say we are done then we are done. However, I would make sure to exercise the dog with other outlets (not saying you don't) so that there doesn't become a truly fixated behavior. With Minka I try to play/train with her using different objects, water, tugs, balls, ball-on-a-rope, chuck-it, soft frisbee so that all remain exciting and that not one becomes way more important than another. On any given day she might like the tug better or the ball better but on a whole all hold her attention with none being overpoweringly more important. I guess I can't say for sure if that is because I have always played using various toys or if it's her or a combination of both.


----------



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

My pup LOVES chasing and biting water. For a couple weeks I used it as a high value reward, marking eye contact and then throwing a few streams for her to chase. I got a little concerned because she would just keep playing. When I spoke with my (very knowledgable) breeder, she cautioned against encouraging and rehearsing water chasing. The reason is because the dog never satisfies on the water, leading to a great deal of frustration. This may be the perfect way to build drive, but without an end (biting the sleeve, compressing the ball, etc) it can lead to compulsive behaviors. The same thing can happen if your pet likes to chase a laser light. 

If its hot, I still throw a little water, but only after she shows some restraint. 

Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

